# The Unity of the One Church



## irresistible_grace (Jan 9, 2013)

> "Come on now, how can you, as an evangelical Protestant, speak seriously about the unity of the church? You can hardly agree on anything amongst yourselves!"


This is the opening line of an article by Paul C. Lim, if you haven't read the article _The Unity of the One Church_, it is worth the few minutes it takes to do so.

Modern Reformation - Articles

How do you respond when someone asks you the same question?


----------



## RamistThomist (Jan 9, 2013)

Usually roman catholics ask this question (as do Orthodox). I would simply challenge the presuppositions: why must "unity" be understood in an institutional, numeric sense?


----------



## irresistible_grace (Jan 9, 2013)

Cameronian said:


> Usually roman catholics ask this question (as do Orthodox). I would simply challenge the presuppositions: why must "unity" be understood in an institutional, numeric sense?



Thanks.

I do not disagree with you concerning who it is that typically asks the question but the emphasize was not on the "institutional, numerical sense" in the above question. The emphasis is on how evangelical Protestants can't agree on anything!

How should we understand "unity" if not in an institutional, numerical sense?


----------



## arapahoepark (Jan 9, 2013)

irresistible_grace said:


> Cameronian said:
> 
> 
> > Usually roman catholics ask this question (as do Orthodox). I would simply challenge the presuppositions: why must "unity" be understood in an institutional, numeric sense?
> ...



Faith in Christ with liberty on non-essentials with scripture as our guide and not ourselves/the institution.


----------

